# Who will win Evian Masters?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Evian Masters Preview & Pairings 

After a two week break, the LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the Evian Masters Presented by Societe Generale. This is tournament number 15 of 27 on this year's schedule. Next year this tournament will be the tour's fifth major championship. 

Last Year this tournament was won by Ai Miyazato. It was the second time she has won this event in the last 3 year's. Natalie Gulbis won this tournament in 2007. 

My pick this week is for Paula Creamer to break into the 2012 winners circle. Stacy Lewis is my pick for runner-up. 

Who is your pick? 

For more details on this tournament, including Pairings and TV times: 
Mostly Harmless: Evian Masters Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm rooting for Brittany Lincicome or Michelle Wie. Lincicome would be a realistic choice, but the more Michelle Wie wins, the better it would be for the LPGA Tour.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Most interesting pairings for Thursday's first round:

12 :40 PM Stacy Lewis, Paula Creamer, Brittany Lincicome

9:08 AM Suzann Petterson, Brittany Lang, Inbee Park

9:41 Lexi Thompson, Michelle Wie, Yani Tseng


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the first round:

1 Stacy Lewis -9 
2 Hee Young Park -7 
3 Ilhee Lee -6 
4 Mika Miyazato -5 
4 Mariajo Uribe -5 
6 Paula Creamer -4 
6 Shanshan Feng -4 
8 Meena Lee -3 
8 In-Kyung Kim -3 
8 Natalie Gulbis -3 
8 a-Hyo Joo Kim -3 
8 Lee-Anne Pace -3 
8 Momoko Ueda -3 
8 Suzann Pettersen -3 
8 Jiyai Shin -3 
8 Sandra Gal -3


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

kathybhylton said:


> Michelle Wie is great in this tournament. I think she gets the lead


That would be quite an accomplishment considering she is already 11 shots behind after the first round.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1 Stacy Lewis -12 
2 Ilhee Lee -11 
3 Inbee Park -9 
3 Paula Creamer -9 
5 Mika Miyazato -8 
6 Beatriz Recari -7 
6 a-Hyo Joo Kim -7 
6 Hee Young Park -7 
9 So Yeon Ryu -6 
9 Azahara Munoz -6 
9 Meena Lee -6 
9 Natalie Gulbis -6 
9 Jiyai Shin -6 

Yani Tseng misses cut!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I watched some of round 3 this afternoon. I don't think I've ever seen so many players within 3 shots of the lead as there are at the Evian Masters. It's going to be the charge of the light brigade tomorrow in the final round.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the third round leaders:

1 Inbee Park -11 
1 Stacy Lewis -11 
3 Karrie Webb -10 
3 Natalie Gulbis -10 
3 a-Hyo Joo Kim -10 
6 Cristie Kerr -9 
7 Carlota Ciganda -8 
7 Lee-Anne Pace -8 
7 Suzann Pettersen -8 
7 Shanshan Feng -8 
7 Anna Nordqvist -8 
7 Se Ri Pak -8 
7 Hee Young Park -8 
7 Paula Creamer -8


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

And Imbee Park takes the title. What a great tournament!


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final Results:

1 Inbee Park -17 
2 Karrie Webb -15 
2 Stacy Lewis -15 
4 Shanshan Feng -14 
4 Natalie Gulbis -14 
4 a-Hyo Joo Kim -14 
7 Anna Nordqvist -12 
8 Se Ri Pak -11 
9 Beatriz Recari -10 
9 Ilhee Lee -10 F 
9 Paula Creamer -10


----------

